# Looking for surf locales nears Puerto Morelos, Mexico.



## thebigfresh (Mar 24, 2011)

Shippin off to Puerto Morelos this weekend and need some gouge on where the hotspots may be? I have a car and my condo is right on the beach in the heart of town. Looking for abandoned piers and surf fishing spots. I am new to surf fishing but not new to fishing in general. I grew up in northern Canada and live on the prairies now. Great fishing everywhere but not surf fishing. Thx for your time fellas and hope to have some great stories or pics up next week!


----------

